# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  روانشناسی/روان پزشکی

## DokToR zAhRa

یکی بیاد فرق این دوتا رو بهم بگه؟؟؟!!!!!

از تجربی مستقیم نمیشه رفت به این رشته ها؟؟؟؟

یعنی پزشکی نری که واسه تخصص اینو بخونی...مستقیم بری سر اصل مطلب

عاشقشونم ولی اطلاعات.....I don't no :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Hellion

روان شناس از طریق روانی و حرف زدن طرفو خوب میکنه ولی روانپزشک با دارو و اینا ... جواب سوال دومیو نمیدونم  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## Takfir

سلام روان پزشکی بیشتر به اختلالات عمیق مثلِ اسکیزوفونی میپردازه!+ میتونه دارو تزریق بکنه و دارو درمانی بکنه

روان شناسی بیشتر حول محور مشاوره و گفتار درمانی هست و کارش مشاوره در خصوص اضطراب و مشکلات زناشویی روز مره هست!

برای روان شناسی راحت میتونی با رتبه دو سه هزار بری دانشگاه تهران! برای روان پزشکی هم باید توی تخصص اقدام بکنی!

البته متاسفم این حرفو میزنم چون انسانی ها تنها دانش آموزایی هستند که درس روان شناسی رو پاس میکنند! اما تجربی ها حتی ریاضی ها میتونن با رتبه های نجومی به دانشگاهِ سراسری این رشته دست پیدا کنن!اما تو انسانی رتبه زیر 400 500 میخواد

----------


## Ali.psy

ببینید روانشناسا با روان پزشکا گاهی همکاری میکنن.فرق کلی وسادشون اینه روان پزشکا حق تجویز دارو دارن ولی رزوانشناسا نه.مثلا یه بیماری که وضعیتش حاده وقتی روانشناس میبینه نمیتونه فقط با اصلول کارش درمان کنه بیمارو به یه روانپزشک معرفی میکنه تا با همراه با خوردن دارو درمانش کنه.برای روانپزشک شدن باید پزشکی بخونی

----------


## Demon Soul

ببنشید روانشناس بخوام به طور کلی بگم یک مشاوره اما حق تجویز دارو و تزریقات و اینا رو نداره(به استثنای موارد خاص)
بنابراین به طور کلی شما رو معرفی میکنن به یک روانپزشک(خوده روانشناس ها) و برای روانپزشکتون تجویز روانشناختیه خودشونو مینویسن و حالا روانپزشک براتون دارو و کوفت و زهرمارا رو تجویز میکنه! :yahoo (4):
روانپزشک بیشتر به پزشکا نزدیکه تا روانشناس روانشناس فقط اسمه ولی جدیدا بهتر از روانپزشکا پول در میارن خصوصا که دیگه آستین سر خود هم شدن و دارو تجویز میکنن و ولشون کنی همونجا عمل زیبایی، سزارین و ... هم سرپایی برات انجام میدن! خخخخ:yahoo (4): :Yahoo (5): 
قبولی توی روانپزشکی سخت تر از روانشناسیه و برای روانشناسی میتونی با رتبه های 2000 یا شایدم 3000 یک جای خوب قبول بشی!

----------


## Takfir

> ببنشید روانشناس بخوام به طور کلی بگم یک مشاوره اما حق تجویز دارو و تزریقات و اینا رو نداره(به استثنای موارد خاص)
> بنابراین به طور کلی شما رو معرفی میکنن به یک روانپزشک(خوده روانشناس ها) و برای روانپزشکتون تجویز روانشناختیه خودشونو مینویسن و حالا روانپزشک براتون دارو و کوفت و زهرمارا رو تجویز میکنه! :yahoo (4):
> روانپزشک بیشتر به پزشکا نزدیکه تا روانشناس روانشناس فقط اسمه ولی جدیدا بهتر از روانپزشکا پول در میارن خصوصا که دیگه آستین سر خود هم شدن و دارو تجویز میکنن و ولشون کنی همونجا عمل زیبایی، سزارین و ... هم سرپایی برات انجام میدن! خخخخ:yahoo (4):
> قبولی توی روانپزشکی سخت تر از روانشناسیه و برای روانشناسی میتونی با رتبه های 2000 یا شایدم 3000 یک جای خوب قبول بشی!


عمو جون روان پزشکی نداریم تو مقطع کارشناسی که بخوای توش قبول هم بشی :Yahoo (4): )

قبل اینکه اظهار نظر کنی یکم تُحقیق کن!

----------


## Demon Soul

> عمو جون روان پزشکی نداریم تو مقطع کارشناسی که بخوای توش قبول هم بشی)
> 
> قبل اینکه اظهار نظر کنی یکم تُحقیق کن!


برادر زاده ی عزیزم شما هم لطفا چشاتو واکن درست پست مردمو بخون
و وقتی متوجه نمیشی جاییشو چون مچتو گرفتن و دلت و هزار نقطه از سلولای بدنت داره میسوزه سره یه موضوع دیگه نیا الکی نپر وسط حرف مردم
امیدوارم هرچی تو دلته بریزی بیرون منم ریختم بیرون نریزی پوستت خراب میشه و تا ابد خود خوری میکنی!
من هیچ جای پستم درباره ی قبولی روانپزشکی حرف نزدم چون اطلاعی نداشتم فقط در مورد روانشناسی گفتم

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> سلام روان پزشکی بیشتر به اختلالات عمیق مثلِ اسکیزوفونی میپردازه!+ میتونه دارو تزریق بکنه و دارو درمانی بکنه
> 
> روان شناسی بیشتر حول محور مشاوره و گفتار درمانی هست و کارش مشاوره در خصوص اضطراب و مشکلات زناشویی روز مره هست!
> 
> برای روان شناسی راحت میتونی با رتبه دو سه هزار بری دانشگاه تهران! برای روان پزشکی هم باید توی تخصص اقدام بکنی!
> 
> البته متاسفم این حرفو میزنم چون انسانی ها تنها دانش آموزایی هستند که درس روان شناسی رو پاس میکنند! اما تجربی ها حتی ریاضی ها میتونن با رتبه های نجومی به دانشگاهِ سراسری این رشته دست پیدا کنن!اما تو انسانی رتبه زیر 400 500 میخواد


واسه روانپزشکی باید پزشکی بخونی و تخصصش روانپزشکی؟؟؟؟درکل فکر کنم7.8سال باید بخونی واسش آره؟

سقف رتبه ای که میشه پزشکی رفت چنده؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35): 

پول بیشتر داخل کدومشونه؟؟؟[خو بالاخره باید یه نونی آبی چیزی بخورم دیگه]:yahoo (4):

----------


## Takfir

> واسه روانپزشکی باید پزشکی بخونی و تخصصش روانپزشکی؟؟؟؟درکل فکر کنم7.8سال باید بخونی واسش آره؟
> 
> سقف رتبه ای که میشه پزشکی رفت چنده؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> پول بیشتر داخل کدومشونه؟؟؟[خو بالاخره باید یه نونی آبی چیزی بخورم دیگه]:yahoo (4):


خوب مسلما پول بیشتر روی روان پزشکی هست!

الانم اگه دقت کنی خود روان شناسی به دو دسته روان شناسی و  روان شناسی بالینی تقسیم میشن!

روان شناسی بالینی بهتر هست چون اون هم نسبت به خود روان شناسی به اختلالات عمیق تر میپردازه !

یعنی حیطه کارش گستره داره!

لذا بهت پیشنهاد میکنم در درجه اول روانپزشکی! که خوب انتخابش بین تخصص های دیگه مثلِ قلب و اعصابو اینجور چیزا یکم بده! یعنی مثلا تو عمل قلبو ول کنی بیای بچسبی به دیوونه ها؟

اما اگه میخوای از همین امروز تخصصی بری سراغش رشته روان شناسی بالینی رو میتونی انتخاب کنی که با رتبه 2000 هم دیدم تهران قبول شدند

----------


## Demon Soul

> واسه روانپزشکی باید پزشکی بخونی و تخصصش روانپزشکی؟؟؟؟درکل فکر کنم7.8سال باید بخونی واسش آره؟
> 
> سقف رتبه ای که میشه پزشکی رفت چنده؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> پول بیشتر داخل کدومشونه؟؟؟[خو بالاخره باید یه نونی آبی چیزی بخورم دیگه]:yahoo (4):


گفتم که این روزا به نسبت روانپزشکا و روانشناسا ، روانشناسا بیشتر پول درمیارن به چندین دلیل چون توی زمینه های زیادی فعالیت دارن مثلا تو برای یک مشکل کوچیک زناشویی که نمیری بخوابی بستری شی روانپزشک بهت دارو بخورونه! میری پیش روانشناس اونا هم با همین خورده کارا کلی درامد دارن مخصوصا اگه مطبشون مناطق خوب تهران باشه! مثلا تجریش نمیدونی ویزیتشون چقدره که!  :Yahoo (13): 
البته قبلا روان پزشکا بیشتر درامد داشتن چون روانشناسا ارجاع میدادن و خودشونم توی بیمارستانا کار میکردن اما این روزا روانشناسا تقریبا کارو از دست روانپزشکا کشیدن بیرون و خودشونم تجویز میکنن
اما در کل مشخصه که پزشکی بیشتر پول داره البته بازم به شرطه ها و شروطه ها
اونم این که نری یه عمومیه زپرتی بگیری و بری دنبال کار یه پزشک عمومی این روزا مگس میپرونه تو ایران اونقدر که همشون میرن پیتزا فروشی میزنن یا معلم کنکور میشن(نمونه ضایعش دکتر سبطی، و دکتر عمار لو و دکتر ارام فر و...)
اما اگه تخصص یا فوق تخصص بگیره از حقوق ماهی 1-2 میلیون پزشکی یکدفعه یک جهش تا حقوق 10-15 میلیون در ماه خواهی داشت!
اما خوب قبولیش سخته برای پزشکی تهران به رتبه ایی زیر 300 نیاز داری اگرم بخوای سراسری قبول شی و دانشگاه خوب به رتبه زیر 130 نیاز داری
بنابراین مسلمه که پزشکی کاره هرکسی نیست من خودم پارسال شدم 3000 تجربی با وجود درصدای خیلی خوبم
و درضمن تخصصش از عمومیشم سخت تره قبولیش اونقدر که تقریبا 75 درصد قبولیهاش سال دومشونه که کنکور میدن

----------

